# Sabino Arabians



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone have one or seen one? I always thought Arabians could only be solid colors but apparently not.

http://www.arabianhorses.org/education/genetic/docs/11Genetic_Coat_Color_Patterns.pdf


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Yes I have seen one and they are not that uncommon. I own 3 with large belly spots and three rabiacanos. Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There are Arabian breeders out there that are breeding specifically for louder colored arabians as well.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Arabians have a few white patterns; sabino, splash and dominant white.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought they had tobiano too?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No.... Tobiano has never been nor will ever be in purebred arabians. Nor will frame overo, "true" roan, or varnish/LP roan and PATN.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

They have lacing. I have only seen one arab with it but it was beautiful!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the Khartoon Khlassic line is pretty loud colored. 

Yep. Google him. He's definitely sabino and I know his get have been rather loud.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

They don't have any of the traditional pinto patterns (like tobiano). They only have classic colors. (Solid bays, greys (lots), chestnuts, blacks, etc) No cream gene so you won't have any palominos or anything.

They have been shown to have some of the less known, *can* cause pinto markings like sabino. A lot of the time sabino is just leg white or something so no one really thinks of Arabians as pintos.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WA Outrageous


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> WA Outrageous


She would most likely be splash also because as far as we currently know, sabino does not cause blue eyes.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> She would most likely be splash also because as far as we currently know, sabino does not cause blue eyes.


I have no clue;-)
But I had my share of discussions about her with people who insist she is not purebred


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well on the other hand you have RWR Sonora...


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I did see Khartoon Khlassic, what a beauty! I have Khemosabi arabians so I stalk his progeny quite often and I was really surprised to find how arabs could be colored, even if it isn't super loud. I always thought they could just be plain ol' colors, but I haven't started paying attention to this stuff until this month.

Do you guys know of any other lines that produce sabinos/rabicano besides Khartoon?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know many because a lot of traditional Arabian breeders really frown upon the loudly colored ones, so color breeders are not all that common.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it ok to post a link to a breeders website?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's fine to post links most of the time as long as it is not for the purpose of bashing them.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Elements Arabians

I always like the colors this breeder produces. A lot of her foals are flashy but minimally expressed (which I prefer) but some are really unique! There are many that are minimally expressed that still have unique patterns.

(I have no affiliation with this breeder, I just came across the website a few years ago and thought it was cool. I haven't really heard of a "color breeder" for Arabs, aside from this)


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

There have been many rumors about Elements. Her foaling practices are NOT something I would ever encourage by buying from her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Shrug, I don't know any details, I just posted her as an example of a color breeder. Her horses are definitely colorful!


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I personally think Khartoon is pretty classic splash WITH sabino. However i'm noticing that a lot of arabian people call any pinto pattern sabino. 

I think the splash arabians are gorgeous but I have an obsession with DW.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Elements Arabians are what I deem the "krazy kolor" breeders of Arabs. I am not impressed with their stock, nor the conformation of the Arabs they breed in a desperation to only produce color. Loud yes, wellbred no. 

You can trace the sabino/splash genes in Arabs all the way back to Egypt and Mesaoud! I'm sure it goes much farther than that but there are SO many greys, it hid for awhile! I think most sabino/splash Arabs tend to trace back to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm sure it goes much farther than that but there are SO many greys, it hid for awhile!


I'm sure that is part of it!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Some interesting colors show up in arabs.
Lacing

























Manchado









Plume









pangare modifier
Neither sire nor dam had these markings. Sire ... | Rare color Arabia

and others i question there breeding.
FV Alarazzl Rose, Fairview Arabians | Rare color Arabians
.Gorgeous Arabian Horse Arabian Horse Show - ... | Rare color Arabians
Arabian mare Ballerina BVA - she's chestnut ... | Rare color Arabians
Egyptian Arabian Stallion | Rare color Arabians
Arabian Palomino Sabino Stallion | Rare color Arabians


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> and others i question there breeding.


Sabino can cause ticking like this. As well as that, rabicano is possibly at play here too.



KigerQueen said:


>


Not purebred. I can't track the horse, but the photo was taken by a lady in Queensland, Australia. Purebreds don't have cream at all.



KigerQueen said:


>


Looks pure to me. I think it's pretty though!



KigerQueen said:


>


This guy is a partbred, not pure. The Sport Horse Show and Breed Database



KigerQueen said:


>


Again, part not pure. He is 7/8 Arabian. Tracks End - Sales List


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chillaa is right those dilutes are not purebred. Remember the term half arabian can be anything from half to 99.99% arabian. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I love the loud colours but I wouldn't like to see the Arabian breed go down the same route with colour as it did with arty heads at a loss to good conformation and bone


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I fostered a half arab by Khartoon Khlassic for a while. Small mare but very nice work ethic -- only wanted to please. Her dam was a buckskin QH

She was a smokey black with no while markings other than a small star. I think the did have a copy of the sabino gene because she had white hairs all over body and few in her mane and tail. But I don't know how the genetics work for sabino . . .


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> Chillaa is right those dilutes are not purebred. Remember the term half arabian can be anything from half to 99.99% arabian. Shalom


 
Exactly! I had (was keeping for a friend) a beautiful 99.99% Arab with very splashy pinto markings. Absolutely looked the part. Awful conformation, but FANCY movement. Very interesting horse. Afraid I don't have any pictures. My boy is a well bred Polish/Crabbet. This girl was smaller, much more slender (too), much more refined. Much bigger dish. More "typey" but not the good typey lol. (and my boy is typey just not like that) BYB type horse but really nice at the same time. I always wonder what happened to her. I'll see if I can find some pics
Jd Moonlite Magic Part-bred Arab=


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I didn't think so. I have seen people try to say "Pure arabian buckskin-" and there i stop and say nope. lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I love the loud colours but I wouldn't like to see the Arabian breed go down the same route with colour as it did with arty heads at a loss to good conformation and bone


 Breeding purely for color is an issue with any breed.


----------

